# Is her head too small?



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Like, seriously. Maybe it's just me......but Alex's head seems small compared to her body. She's just about 16 months old, so I know she can still fill out a little more (as she's seeming to do every day) but her head won't get any larger, will it? I know she's petite....but her head just seems abnormally small to me!

Oh, and she DID just get a bath before these pictures were taken - so that could be why her head looks small.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She looks beautiful! Her head seems fine to me. Molly is petite, some say she is too small for a GSD(she is only 56lbs, perfectly normal for female GSDs). 

Your girl looks fine to me.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

She has a very feminine head.  In the first picture it does look a little off, but the second picture looks fine. Is she spayed? The head does continue to grow as they mature, but not as noticeably in females I think as in males.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> She looks beautiful! Her head seems fine to me. Molly is petite, some say she is too small for a GSD(she is only 56lbs, perfectly normal for female GSDs).
> 
> Your girl looks fine to me.


Thank you! Yeah, Alex is about 55-56lbs now, too, and I often get the 'she seems too small to be a GSD.' Thanks for the reassurance about her head size, too!



JKlatsky said:


> She has a very feminine head.  In the first picture it does look a little off, but the second picture looks fine. Is she spayed? The head does continue to grow as they mature, but not as noticeably in females I think as in males.


Yeah, she's spayed. I'm hoping that because her ears are still a little big that her head will fill out a tiny bit before she finally finishes growing. Thank you for the reassurance, as well  Makes me feel much better about my baby!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Her head does look proportionately small... perhaps because of the hair on her neck being all fluffed out? Pretty girl anyhow!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Her head does look proportionately small... perhaps because of the hair on her neck being all fluffed out? Pretty girl anyhow!


Agreed ......... especially if she is fluffed out.
Don't worry about it. My dog is a 'girlie' dog too. Females have smaller heads (usually). If they don't they are called doggy bitches, which isn't a bad thing either. She is very pretty and I'm sure you love her just the way she is.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Hrmmm...I think it is her dark mask...she does have a petite face, but I think the darkness of the mask emphasizes the petiteness of her. She is still young so she can still change some.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Your dog is drop dead gorgeous! Her head is very exotic looking. And yes it will get bigger with age even as a female. She also has a very long fluffy looking neck which makes her head appear smaller but I think it is an optical illusion.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys  Yeah, I love her regardless of what she looks like, but I was just noticing today that her head looked somewhat small and wanted to know if it was just me or if her head really was somewhat disproportionate compared to her body.

Good to know that she may grow a little more, and that her long neck may cause it to be an optical illusion. Isn't it funny the things you don't notice sometimes because you see your babies every day?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree that in proportion to her body her head is a little small, but that definitely doesn't hinder her looks at all!! She's gorgeous. The pictures make her look bigger than 55-65 pounds.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It might be the sitting position she's in, but she's a beautiful girly girl.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

It could definitely be the position she's sitting in, you're totally right. I took a few more of her earlier, too. Here are two of them:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

She looks fine to me! Beautiful girl, about the same size as my Anja.......I think people have become used to seeing the modern German showline dogs which (even with some of the females) have these larger, blockier heads. If you go back and look at some of the earliest females, you will see smaller heads, but in proportion, because both males and females were much smaller than they are today, true medium size. 
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about her head size. I don't think it looks too small. 

I do however feel like this has to be said: You have the most beautiful dog I have ever seen. I hope my lil Sif turns out to be half as beautiful!


----------

